
AlphaZero: Reactions from Top GMs, Stockfish Author - zone411
https://www.chess.com/news/view/alphazero-reactions-from-top-gms-stockfish-author
======
thebeardedone
I highly recommend watching Danny Rensch's analysis of games 3 and 5 as it is
interesting to see the (human) reasoning behind the moves (they are linked on
the page). One should also be very skeptical about the "empty" moves from
Stockfish. While watching I was surprised that it was making quite a few of
these but what is not explained in the video is the reason why it occurred.
Nakamura hints on it by mentioning that Stockfish was running on laptop grade
hardware and in the post it is mentioned that there was a 1 min/move time
limit (not to mention the very low cache). Additionally people who replayed
the moves on their own laptops using Stockfish like [1] were unable to
reproduce some of the moves.

Although being quite an achievement, I would love to see how Stockfish fares
with some minor tweaks. I mean AlphaZero did not lose a single game under very
specific conditions, nobody likes a poor winner.

[1]
[https://chess.stackexchange.com/a/19378](https://chess.stackexchange.com/a/19378)

